

Anon Posts Silicon Valley Officials' Private Information Online - michaelkscott
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/07/anonymous-attacks-oakland_n_1260403.html

======
MaysonL
Oakland isn't Silicon Valley. Fix the headline.

